# Trailer Pictures



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Alot of talk going on about trailers and different setups. Thought I would start a thread where people could post pictures of their trailers, setups, new, used, loaded, empty or whatever.

Ive got a deckover dump with a spreader / drop down tailgate and Im looking for some ideas for making up a set of ramps.

CAM Superline 7x14 Deckover Dump, Dual Cylinder Lift, Removable Sides 14 000lb payload. wesport

Actually use it for moving snow at a few condo / apartment buildings. Have a set of sideboards made up and it works well


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

if anyone has a deckover trailer with ramps I would love to see how long they are and how they are attached


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

How does 2-7K axles get you 14,000 lbs payload?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my Dad's 11' Sno-Pro snowmobile trailer. We just haul my 1993 Arctic Cat Jag 440 and my Dad's 1991 Polaris Indy Trail Deluxe. Hopefully there will be a Ski Doo REV in there in a year or two.










This is my Dad's 6.5'x12' ATV/Utility trailer built by Nichols Trailers in Wilton, Maine. We use it to haul my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 and his 2005 Bombardier 400 most of the time. On the front the side rails come off and you use them a ramps to load the front ATV side ways. We also haul alot of fire wood and just alot of other things with it. I will try to get a picture of it with two ATVs on it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I took my new trailer out for a drive just yesterday for the first time...

One thing I dont think you'll ever regret having someone make you aluminum ramps


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

my two trailers ,easily payed them off with the amount of work the allow me to do wesport


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

Triple L,

We have aluminum ramps and pop-up on a deckover goose at the farm I do some work for, they sure are nice for lifting, but after some use are getting pretty bent up from the big skid and such going up and down. Yours look pretty sturdy though, great looking trailer! That thing will make some $$!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Triple L;1279931 said:


> How does 2-7K axles get you 14,000 lbs payload?


no I guess not and this is where Im a little confused.

gvw 16100 then you subtract the unladen (empty) 3770 = 12330
thats whats on my bill. I havent gone to the trailer sticker but I remember when I bought it they asked me if I wanted it to be something like 9990 for G licence, but Im not going to lie I dont know. so I take back my wesport well maybe just a little sorry boss


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My trailers.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;1279972 said:


> no I guess not and this is where Im a little confused.
> 
> gvw 16100 then you subtract the unladen (empty) 3770 = 12330
> thats whats on my bill. I havent gone to the trailer sticker but I remember when I bought it they asked me if I wanted it to be something like 9990 for G licence, but Im not going to lie I dont know. so I take back my wesport well maybe just a little sorry boss


they included a bunch of tongue weight on the gvrw... Which I guess in theory is alright but I still don't believe it is what the sticker should say.... Its capacity which is kinda there but not really at the same time IMO


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Does this trailer count? Its all c-channel, strong as sh!t. Used to be straight (the truck too, and that's the good side and after we straightened the frame) LOL. Been through the war and back. You wouldn't believe me if I told you what all has been drug up on that trailer.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's my Speedloader power tilt with winch. I love this one:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's one I recently sold, some of you may notice it from being for sale here. Most of what you see, I built or added. There's a lot of custom fabbing on this trailer. If it weren't for the Speedloader above, I'd still have it. It was a very well built trailer:


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

h2o why must we be reminded of that trailer.. =[ and your diamond is sweeeeeeet even in its fenderless bedless unrestored state


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple L;1279948 said:


> I took my new trailer out for a drive just yesterday for the first time...
> 
> One thing I dont think you'll ever regret having someone make you aluminum ramps


Very clean setup. Love the wheels with the dump box.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;1279948 said:


> I took my new trailer out for a drive just yesterday for the first time...
> 
> One thing I dont think you'll ever regret having someone make you aluminum ramps


Can you haul a skid on that trailer?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I will check the sticker when I go out to the site that we are sweeping and snap a pic see what it says. Comparing trailer weights when you are buying and reading ads is like trying to compare computers  I have D rings inside and can haul my skid but I have only done it 2 times. The ramps I have need to be longer and they weigh a ton. The only reason I loaded it was that both places had a loading hill/ramp that made it easy.
It puts the skid up pretty high though... I dont know I like it, but I dont really more my skid anymore.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I think I posted this elsewhere, but here is my Interstate 10ST. pintle hitch and 6 pin connector. Ramps are VERY heavy and still managed to bend one when the Gehl slid off in the snow. I hate the wood deck and ramps for loading in the rain and snow. Otherwise, the trailer pulls well and can carry a ton. We regularly put 3 pallets of sod on it among many other things like sand and stone.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

randomb0b123;1280033 said:


> h2o why must we be reminded of that trailer.. =[ and your diamond is sweeeeeeet even in its fenderless bedless unrestored state


Haha I was wondering if you'd see that 

And thanks, it's going to be underway soon. Finishing up my car and the DT is next (if everything goes according to plan)! Front and rear axle swap from a 99 1 ton, steering and brakes, air ride, and a Cummins. I have basically everything, now just to start on it


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JD Dave;1280054 said:


> Can you haul a skid on that trailer?


I take it you already know the answer to that, which I'd guess would be "negative". I'm just curious what the use of a trailer like that would be?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

THULE 3 way dump trailer with slide under ramps









R&R 714 vdc enclosed trailer









CORN PRO 20+5 14K 









Off brand car hauler turned equipment trailer. Trailer is dirty









I need to replace the car hauler in the next year to two.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

got-h2o;1280093 said:


> Haha I was wondering if you'd see that
> 
> And thanks, it's going to be underway soon. Finishing up my car and the DT is next (if everything goes according to plan)! Front and rear axle swap from a 99 1 ton, steering and brakes, air ride, and a Cummins. I have basically everything, now just to start on it


sounds like the makings of one of the greatest vehicles ever..... do you know what year cummins and what trans yet?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You know I love a good trailer, mine are already posted in the Canadian thread but here are the links. It won't let me post them again.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1276232&postcount=22813

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1037229&postcount=11233


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

jomama45;1280100 said:


> I take it you already know the answer to that, which I'd guess would be "negative". I'm just curious what the use of a trailer like that would be?


To match the aluminum dump insert and the shiny wheels

haha just messing with you Chad


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1280180 said:


> You know I love a good trailer, mine are already posted in the Canadian thread but here are the links. It won't let me post them again.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1276232&postcount=22813
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1037229&postcount=11233


Nice trailers! This may be a dumb question but, can you haul the same amount weight wise in your srw 3500's as a drw 3500?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1280201 said:


> Nice trailers! This may be a dumb question but, can you haul the same amount weight wise in your srw 3500's as a drw 3500?


Can I............? Yes. Is it legal/advisable ..........? No


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jomama45;1280100 said:


> I take it you already know the answer to that, which I'd guess would be "negative". I'm just curious what the use of a trailer like that would be?


Care to guess how many post holes it would carry? It's a nice trailer I'm just giving Chad a hard time.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;1280204 said:


> Care to guess how many post holes it would carry? It's a nice trailer I'm just giving Chad a hard time.


How much does a "post hole" weigh? :laughing:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

GMCHD plower;1280201 said:


> Nice trailers! This may be a dumb question but, can you haul the same amount weight wise in your srw 3500's as a drw 3500?


I owned a 1994 SRW 3500 and my friend had a 1995 DRW 3500. His gvwr was 800lbs more then mine but his truck weighed 700lbs more so it is very close.


----------



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

Triple L;1279948 said:


> I took my new trailer out for a drive just yesterday for the first time...
> 
> One thing I dont think you'll ever regret having someone make you aluminum ramps


what do you use that trailer for? it looks abit weak for any landscape work..


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

jomama45;1280100 said:


> I take it you already know the answer to that, which I'd guess would be "negative". I'm just curious what the use of a trailer like that would be?


It has 2-5K axles, 8,000 lbs payload...

We've had a Cat 246B on there and it looked good...

I bought the ramps in today to the local MIR catscan manufacturer to get the ramps beefed up a little with aluminum... Thier doing it for free to HAHAHA 

Its a sick trailer to haul my John Deere 3720, snowplows, just about everything, including a skid steer... We dont regularly haul off much more then 8,000 lbs so I couldnt be happier with this trailer...


----------



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

Triple L;1280209 said:


> It has 2-5K axles, 8,000 lbs payload...
> 
> We've had a Cat 246B on there and it looked good...
> 
> ...


well thats cool then.. i was thinkin u were gonna try for interlock or something..


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

adamhumberview;1280215 said:


> well thats cool then.. i was thinkin u were gonna try for interlock or something..


I'll put a skid or two of just about anything on it, interlock, sod, whatever... its got my horst 10-16 on it right now as it needs to go in for some upgrades... thats a great example... Its a great trailer as its light, your not afraid to take it somewhere cause you dont want to tow a great big 5,000 lbs trailer down, ex. Picking up blades or salters in the states for cheap... You can use it in the winter without it going to the craps within 2 years... You can move it around by hand... Im not gonna put 4 skids of interlock on it, but it defentially serves a purpose and will be very useful 

Hopefully it will be used as a 4 place snowmobile trailer in the future


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I like Chad's trailer a lot for his application. He'll still have it in 20 years if he doesn't sell it too. Aluminum is awesome that way. It wouldn't work in my application though as the constant chains and equipment loading would take its toll on the aluminum ramps and chain pockets. For moving what he described that's the cat's ass. 

Dean, I had a set of ramps built for my dump trailer which is a drop axle, not a deckover. We used 3 inch C channel with angle iron in between for tread. The ends have a c channel welded facing down and the trailer has an angle iron facing open end up. They hook on to each other and take a skid steer no problem. Yours would have to be just slightly longer. Also if you dump the trailer a bit when loading it makes the incline of the ramp a little less steep. Mine are heavy as hell, but have been driven on lots and haven't flinched. I can have a set made if you need, let me know. Not sure the uses of your dump trailer, but anything where the ramps can stay on, spring loading them makes a world of difference too. my trailers have 5 ft and 6 ft ramps and I can lift them with one hand.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

randomb0b123;1280152 said:


> sounds like the makings of one of the greatest vehicles ever..... do you know what year cummins and what trans yet?


Well, as for the Axles even though you didn't ask, I figured out on my own that the GM 3500HD axles are basically the same width. I can run new steering, brakes and 19.5 wheels with the option to put different wheels on it if I wanted to. The I beam is about a 6" difference in drop, so combo'd with the shorter tires I'll gain about 10" of drop before even bagging it. As for the motor, I picked up a LOW mile 92.5 VE pumped intercooled 2wd Dodge Cummins. Not the most desirable, but not the least either. For the price, I couldn't pass it up. As for a trans, it has a blown auto in the Dodge so that's not an option. The DT has a real cool but not feasible manual 5 speed. Plans are to find a nice used NV4500 or 5600. I need to find a pair of air or fuel tanks. I plan to run roughly the size of a 30 gal garage compressor, one on each side......one for air for the bags and horns and one for fuel; so if anyone has ideas or a place to find tanks new or used please let me know. I plan to paint them so steel is just fine, but alum ones would be good too if the price is right.

What makes the trans cool is 2 pto's, no synchro's and the shift pattern is:

2 4 R

3 5 1


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And my apologies for taking up the trailer thread with my nonesense


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

haha not nonsense your just going to make everyone jealous talking about it. good choice on nv4500. what kind of bed will it have?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

randomb0b123;1280296 said:


> haha not nonsense your just going to make everyone jealous talking about it. good choice on nv4500. what kind of bed will it have?


Well right now my Airflow stainless vbox is sitting on it and it looks pretty badass, but plans are for a semi 5th wheel plate for the bobtail look.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

prob not really your field but when this is done itd make a really cool hotshot truck haha


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is our new Stealth 8.5 X 18
And no it's not a MISKA made trailer!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

musclecarboy;1280185 said:


> To match the aluminum dump insert and the shiny wheels
> 
> haha just messing with you Chad


This is exactly what Dean needs, 2 sets of these and he'll be golden with his deckover... I got these extra supports welded in today.The aluminium and welding costed me 5 large pizza's LOL exactly $50 

Those ramps are strong stuper strong now! They held a 246B before so now they can hold just about anything...

Plus they're light enough that even JD Dave's dad Harvey can lift them with 1 hand


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

this is our 2010 7x14 vnose. best money i've ever spent.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Triple L;1280395 said:


> This is exactly what Dean needs, 2 sets of these and he'll be golden with his deckover... I got these extra supports welded in today.The aluminium and welding costed me 5 large pizza's LOL exactly $50
> 
> Those ramps are strong stuper strong now! They held a 246B before so now they can hold just about anything...
> 
> Plus they're light enough that even JD Dave's dad Harvey can lift them with 1 hand


wouldnt my bobcat bend those like spagetti?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

randomb0b123;1280343 said:


> prob not really your field but when this is done itd make a really cool hotshot truck haha


Haha that it would


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

got-h2o;1280447 said:


> Haha that it would


I'll bet my trailer on it! U wanna bet?

I drove a 246B cat skid (7000) lbs up it before I added those 2 supports to each ramp... You can even see the tire marks on the aluminum LOL! A S300 only weights 8200 lbs so ya, I'm more then a little bit confident! I don't really care what anyone thinks, dean was looking for some idea's and I posted what would work really well... Knock yourself out bashing cause I know its all jealousy


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I say if something goes it's the hinges or the hooks but being a metal fabricator that welds Aluminum I'm sure I don't know much....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I think you missread the post chad. the were talking about someone else.

just excuse me I dont really know the strengths of aluminum. I really like the looks and the way they fold. I only asked because jddave make the comment about can the trailer hold a skid so I thought maybe they couldnt. having a set of ramps on my dump would allow me to sell my float trailer and would really save me alot of time. 

thanks for the imput. 

now more pictures.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;1280488 said:


> I think you missread the post chad. the were talking about someone else.
> 
> just excuse me I dont really know the strengths of aluminum. I really like the looks and the way they fold. I only asked because jddave make the comment about can the trailer hold a skid so I thought maybe they couldnt. having a set of ramps on my dump would allow me to sell my float trailer and would really save me alot of time.
> 
> ...


You should phone up miska and buy their gate/ramps all in one step up and make it work on your dump... I think their trailers suck but they do have the best ramp/gate for a dump trailer that I've ever seen...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Triple L;1280466 said:


> I'll bet my trailer on it! U wanna bet?
> 
> I drove a 246B cat skid (7000) lbs up it before I added those 2 supports to each ramp... You can even see the tire marks on the aluminum LOL! A S300 only weights 8200 lbs so ya, I'm more then a little bit confident! I don't really care what anyone thinks, dean was looking for some idea's and I posted what would work really well... Knock yourself out bashing cause I know its all jealousy


Ummmm, if you read the quoted text you'll see that I was talking to random about my truck, nothing about your trailer. I'm not jealous of your trailer LMAO.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

got-h2o;1280519 said:


> Ummmm, if you read the quoted text you'll see that I was talking to random about my truck, nothing about your trailer. I'm not jealous of your trailer LMAO.


Haha sorry, I should stop using my phone to post... Sometimes it seems to scroll just a little too far and I miss some stuff... My bad, I seen Dean saying wouldn't his bobcat bend those ramps like spegetti and then your post saying "haha, that it would"... I think you can see where I was coming from...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Haha ya I figured exactly that. I wasn't pissed, I thought it was funny ;-)


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I shouldn't be taking up a trailer thread with truck talk anyway!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Had it custom built by a company near me. The fenders are drive on. I wanted the width of a deckover and the lower deck height of a standard trailer. I feel as if I have the best of both worlds. It has worked very well for me.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

wewille;1280669 said:


> Had it custom built by a company near me. The fenders are drive on. I wanted the width of a deckover and the lower deck height of a standard trailer. I feel as if I have the best of both worlds. It has worked very well for me.
> 
> That's a nice idea with the fenders.......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

that is a good idea with the fenders.

here is my float. I use this for the bobcat now. 
It was originally yellow but once you go black....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Not really a work trailer, but this is my 24'x8.5' race car trailer. It is the nicest trailer I've ever owend and I have ahd a ton of them. Full cabinets, Warn winch, AC/heat, 10K GVW, everything I need.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Pics didn't load...


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

wewille;1280669 said:


> Had it custom built by a company near me. The fenders are drive on. I wanted the width of a deckover and the lower deck height of a standard trailer. I feel as if I have the best of both worlds. It has worked very well for me.


I like that trailer. Any pics of the underneath layout, or specs of how it was built? I'm debating about building myself a trailer, but haven't because I just haven't seen something that will work well for me in 'one package', but that might do the trick!

Primarily I want something to haul my mini excavator on, but I also want to be able to haul the odd car, pallets of materials, or round bales of hay. Hard to have something that fits all needs though!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

just picked this trailer up a few weeks ago. 14k 18ft maclander. perfect for what I'll use it for.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

greywynd;1280720 said:


> I like that trailer. Any pics of the underneath layout, or specs of how it was built? I'm debating about building myself a trailer, but haven't because I just haven't seen something that will work well for me in 'one package', but that might do the trick!
> 
> Primarily I want something to haul my mini excavator on, but I also want to be able to haul the odd car, pallets of materials, or round bales of hay. Hard to have something that fits all needs though!!


Thanks for the comments guys. I do not have any pictures of the underside. I also dont remember many specs. I showed the builder a sketch of what I wanted and he just took it from there. I can take some measurements of it if you would like. I had it built this way for the exact same reasons as you just described. I think its a 14,000 pound trailer, but not sure. If the load fits it goes on. Brakes on both axles, led lights, soldered and heat shrinked harness's. I can get you some measurements if you would like.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

here's mine, 8x20 wells cargo


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Colin that setup is beautiful!:salute:

here is one of mine...haulmark 8.5x20 with 5200lb torsion axles, led lighting, rhino lined floor.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice new paint on your truck EGLC!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

My landscape trailer


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

My trailer towing a auger behind it. It used to be a f150 early 80's and it has in the pic 4200lbs of concrete in the bed of it. On the bump stops. When i get the money it will get double the springs and a 12 or so foot flatbed on it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

DeereFarmer;1280994 said:


> Nice new paint on your truck EGLC!


thanks! I want to paint the dump body lime green haha



Triple L;1280999 said:


> My landscape trailer


thats a pimp'n setup...but mowing solo blows. :salute:



lude1990;1281094 said:


> My trailer towing a auger behind it. It used to be a f150 early 80's and it has in the pic 4200lbs of concrete in the bed of it. On the bump stops. When i get the money it will get double the springs and a 12 or so foot flatbed on it.


buddy i'm sorry but i dont know how you get work with that setup...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

WilliamOak;1280942 said:


> here's mine, 8x20 wells cargo


You better lower those Dmax badges


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

EGLC;1281117 said:


> thanks! I want to paint the dump body lime green haha
> 
> thats a pimp'n setup...but mowing solo blows. :salute:
> 
> buddy i'm sorry but i dont know how you get work with that setup...


Do what you gotta do to pay the bills man. Customer service and great projects done.

Here is my craigslist ad if ya wana check out my work.
http://omaha.craigslist.org/sks/2344360700.html


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's mine, 2001 H&H 12' gooseneck dump trailer w/ 2 7K axles, 5ft slide in ramps, and scissor hoist. I'm in the process of repainting it. We sanded down the rust spots on the fenders and have a coat of antirust along with a single coat of paint so far. Still need to shoot the final coat on.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

thats truck is in very nice condition. no dodge rot at all. 


lots of nice trailers guys


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1281204 said:


> thats truck is in very nice condition. no dodge rot at all.


Thanks, Its a 2001 also. My dad bought it new and now its mine. The only spot that needs to get some attention is the right rear above the exhaust were stones have chipped the paint coming off the tire but were in the process of getting that fixed.


----------



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

My 2006 F350 with Rice 18' Trailer


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Jelinek61;1281176 said:


> Here's mine, 2001 H&H 12' gooseneck dump trailer w/ 2 7K axles, 5ft slide in ramps, and scissor hoist. I'm in the process of repainting it. We sanded down the rust spots on the fenders and have a coat of antirust along with a single coat of paint so far. Still need to shoot the final coat on.


Nice truck but CAT plates on a CUMMINS truck


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Cedar Grounds;1281340 said:


> Nice truck but CAT plates on a CUMMINS truck


that looks like a v8 badge to me from here its a gasser


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1281340 said:


> Nice truck but CAT plates on a CUMMINS truck






blk90s13;1281424 said:


> that looks like a v8 badge to me from here its a gasser


I wish it was the cummins but blk90s your right its the V8 gasser. I was the only one around my area with the CAT plate for the longest time now there are a half a dozen or so. I've even seen one on a mini van......what a shame. hahah


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Just picked up our new excalibur 5ton equipment hauler. Beautiful trailer and great price beat out all the major competitors in our area.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

3ipka;1281587 said:


> Just picked up our new excalibur 5ton equipment hauler. Beautiful trailer and great price beat out all the major competitors in our area.


Nice! Now all it needs is a real jack.


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

wizardsr;1281591 said:


> Nice! Now all it needs is a real jack.


I knew someone would say something about that, and I switched out the drop jack for this one so I can move it around by hand. Much more usefull this way then always hooking it up whenever you need ot move it......


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

3ipka;1281593 said:


> I knew someone would say something about that, and I switched out the drop jack for this one so I can move it around by hand. Much more usefull this way then always hooking it up whenever you need ot move it......


That a nice trailer I will be looking for one soon to haul the skidsteer how much did it run you?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

3ipka;1281587 said:


> Just picked up our new excalibur 5ton equipment hauler. Beautiful trailer and great price beat out all the major competitors in our area.


is that aluminum?

2-5K axles?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

That's a purdy trailer!!! More details! PRICE!!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

well I just stumbled onto this thread and since I'm moving some landscape rocks I have a mid project Pic
trailer with a few rocks loaded up on it. 









sublimeout


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Triple L;1281615 said:


> is that aluminum?
> 
> 2-5K axles?


That trailer is a hit


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are the specs:
2-5000 pound axles (both with brakes) 
LED lights, 4 D rings, sliding/mesh rams 
The manufacturer told me the trailers weight is only 2000 pounds even (im going to have it weighed soon to confirm) so 8000 payload

Also the trailer is built completely out of boxed steel so there is no angle iron, and the trailer itself is galvanized steel.... As for the price if you are really interested pm me, but I can tell you this; I had a comparible miska, pj, jdj, bluewater, and a couple others quoted and this one had the most options and was the cheapest by alot.......

Here is a picture of it hauling my new skid (just got it today) 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=121837


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

3ipka;1281938 said:


> Here are the specs:
> 2-5000 pound axles (both with brakes)
> LED lights, 4 D rings, sliding/mesh rams
> The manufacturer told me the trailers weight is only 2000 pounds even (im going to have it weighed soon to confirm) so 8000 payload
> ...


How long is it?

My 20' aluminum wieghts 16-1800... 2-5K dexter axles so 8,000 lbs payload as well... 
I wonder about the 2,000 lbs...


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Its a 14 footer, and yea like I said i dont really believe its 2000 pounds even but you never know there is alot less steel used due to the box steel design... However the scales will have the final say...


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

3ipka;1281587 said:


> Just picked up our new excalibur 5ton equipment hauler. Beautiful trailer and great price beat out all the major competitors in our area.


I have a landscape trailer form them! They do fantastic work since they built boat trailers and everything is sealed.
And GALVANIZED!!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is our Excalibur.....2 years old and used for winter as well!
Single axle with e-brakes on it for a 2 man crew....


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Sweet lawn trailer I gotta show off my trailer soon too


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

Soon to be replaced by a 7.5' x 22' 14k bvw bumper pull....handled the 7000 lbs of granite very well though!


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

*2 of 4 - 24' goosenecks*

the oldest on the left 1993 Titan skiid steer and tractor hauler, newest on the right 2008 PJ setup trailer for modular & manufactured home installation. the other two gooseneck setup trailers are in Montana and Wyoming w/crews installing modular units.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Lets see some goosenecks. I am probably going to be purchasing one next year. What ones do you guys have and what ones do you like. Options? Axles? What type of ramps? Theres so many options.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

Are you thinking flatbed or dump or what?? give an idea of what you are interested in and I'm sure we can all chime in to help! personally I have a PJ gooseneck dump, deck on the neck, twin jacks, 2 7k dexters, gvw is 16,900lbs. It's a great trailer, after owning this one, I will never use a BP again for heavy hauling. I use gooseneck flatbeds frequently, and am currently looking for the perfect one for myself as well. Ask away!


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Pics of my trailer. 2008 7 Ton 18' Advantage from Hitchman Trailers. All galvanized, even the wheels too!.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

My next trailer will be from Hitchman!
My mechanic is BBF with one of the sales Guys there.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

I looked at all the trailers in Ontario before buying from Hitchman ( I'm a Truck and Coach Technician). The only thing I don't like about their trailers is the piss poor wiring and electrical. I will just rewire it whenever it gives me problems. They are great guys to deal with, and the service is great.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Bigfoot Brent;1284173 said:


> I looked at all the trailers in Ontario before buying from Hitchman ( I'm a Truck and Coach Technician). The only thing I don't like about their trailers is the piss poor wiring and electrical. I will just rewire it whenever it gives me problems. They are great guys to deal with, and the service is great.


Thats what I like on ther Excalibur, haven't touched a thing in 2 years except for a bulb. Changed the main lights to LED now.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

BoyneCityGuy;1284067 said:


> Are you thinking flatbed or dump or what?? give an idea of what you are interested in and I'm sure we can all chime in to help! personally I have a PJ gooseneck dump, deck on the neck, twin jacks, 2 7k dexters, gvw is 16,900lbs. It's a great trailer, after owning this one, I will never use a BP again for heavy hauling. I use gooseneck flatbeds frequently, and am currently looking for the perfect one for myself as well. Ask away!


It'll be a deckover triple axle. 28 footer. It'll be used for pulling my dads 12,500 pound JCB wheel loader. And also hauling fire wood. The accasional car or 2 here and there and who knows whatelse. It'll have 7K axles too so a 21,000 GVW. Yeah it'll be overkill, but the trple axle is nice for hauling the loader. I have used tandems and its just not the same. Also thinking about the flip down ramps and the self cleaning dovetail. I am trying to decide which hitch to go with. I hear good and bad about the goosenecks that mount on 5th wheel rail setups. Personally I really don't want to drill a big arse hole in the center of my bed. And I really don't want to do a lot of drilling on my frame for the hitch.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1284541 said:


> It'll be a deckover triple axle. 28 footer. It'll be used for pulling my dads 12,500 pound JCB wheel loader. And also hauling fire wood. The accasional car or 2 here and there and who knows whatelse. It'll have 7K axles too so a 21,000 GVW. Yeah it'll be overkill, but the trple axle is nice for hauling the loader. I have used tandems and its just not the same. Also thinking about the flip down ramps and the self cleaning dovetail. I am trying to decide which hitch to go with. I hear good and bad about the goosenecks that mount on 5th wheel rail setups. Personally I really don't want to drill a big arse hole in the center of my bed. And I really don't want to do a lot of drilling on my frame for the hitch.


Remember if your combined GVWR exceeds 26,001 lbs you are required ( in most states ) to carry a CDL and meet all DOT requirements that are associated with that
lic.and if you cross state lines or exceed 100 not. mi. from your home base ( w/commercial plates and or exceed the 26,001 GVWR ) you are req.
to have a CDL and DOT #'s


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

magnum1;1284550 said:


> Remember if your combined GVWR exceeds 26,001 lbs you are required ( in most states ) to carry a CDL and meet all DOT requirements that are associated with that
> lic.and if you cross state lines or exceed 100 not. mi. from your home base ( w/commercial plates and or exceed the 26,001 GVWR ) you are req.
> to have a CDL and DOT #'s


Oh I know about those laws. I have to have a Chaffer for work. But the loader isn't going to be used for commercail use or anything like that just gather fire wood for my parents house. And I wont be going anymore than 40 (if that) miles from my house.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

As to your prev. post concerning a 3 - 7000 lb axled trailer
Trailer 7,000 lb x 3 = 21,000 lb
1 ton pickup GVWR 10,000 lb 

Total combined GVWR 31,000 lb requires CDL no matter what your transporting

The CDL req. is based on combined GVWR


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

4 place sled trailer


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

20+5' 19k gvwr deckover tag hauling the sweeping setup during a freak snow event, was about 50* and sunny in the morning...


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Prolly the heaviest load ive hauled on it, 13K worth of srw blocks, and the trailer is 5200lbs empty.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

the 8.5x24 mowing/camping/four wheeling trailer:


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

set up for work. 3x 21" mowers, 1x scag proV wb, 1x scag turf tiger and 1x walker ghs, plus trimmers, edgers, blowers, sprayers & various handtools.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

magnum1;1284873 said:


> As to your prev. post concerning a 3 - 7000 lb axled trailer
> Trailer 7,000 lb x 3 = 21,000 lb
> 1 ton pickup GVWR 10,000 lb
> 
> ...


Even for non commercial use? I have no issue getting one, just never thought you'd. Need one for private use.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1285261 said:


> 20+5' 19k gvwr deckover tag hauling the sweeping setup during a freak snow event, was about 50* and sunny in the morning...


How do you get 19K out of a tandem single tire trailer?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Chad, I bet it has 10,000lb axles and uses 235/75R17.5 tires that are most likely a 14 ply tire.(load range G).


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Bigfoot Brent;1285276 said:


> Chad, I bet it has 10,000lb axles and uses 235/75R17.5 tires that are most likely a 14 ply tire.(load range G).


Yeah, looks like 8 lug heavy duty wheels and heavy tires.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

yes they are 17.5 g range tires. I didnt want tandem duals due to the extra weight and drag. Many of these trailers are rated capacity with the proper tongue weight.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1285323 said:


> yes they are 17.5 g range tires. I didnt want tandem duals due to the extra weight and drag. Many of these trailers are rated capacity with the proper tongue weight.


So what are they? 2-7K axles? or 2-8's? either way I've yet to see a pickup hitch that allows 3-4,000 lbs tounge weight capacity....

Im not trying to start an argument or say your overweight cause I really dont care... I just get a kick out of these bogus weight capacities mfg's are putting on some trailers...


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

um I didn't see anything bogus about it....hell he posted the pictures to prove it lmao


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EGLC;1285366 said:


> um I didn't see anything bogus about it....hell he posted the pictures to prove it lmao


How is it not bogus??? Even if you go on thier website they have a 20gvwr trailer, but it even says, with 5,000 lbs tounge weight... What do they expect, your towing these with a 5 ton truck or what? Well heck why not just call it a 29K trailer, with 13,000 lbs tounge weight... Same $^it... its a comic book, JMO


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

they are 2 8k axles. I took off my stock hitch receiver and installed a curt mfg 2.5" receiver rated at 18K WEIGHT CARRYING, not distributing hitch with 2K tongue weight capacity. Its got a solid shank pintle plate with a 12 ton pintle hook, not a combo hitch. firestone air bags in the back, dpf delete and an h&s tuner with custom tuning.

its kind of funny your talking about overweight when your chevy setup is quite a bit over the legal limit. im not pointing fingers b/c our other 350 gets a 9.2 vxt with wings and a saltdogg 2000 and has left the scales with 2.5 tons of salt in the back this past winter.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not saying your a bad guy at all for running overweight cause I'm probably worse... I'm just saying, at best, when towed behind a pickup that's a 18K trailer legally, even a super heavy ebling hitch is only rated for 1,600 lbs tounge weight... IMO a trailer manufacturer should rate their trailers for being towed behind a pickup that all, not adding all these numbers when the axle capacity is not there and just using it all as tounge weight... That's how it seems stuff works up here in Canada anyways... If you got 2-8K axles its a 16K trailer...


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> If you got 2-8K axles its a 16K trailer..


see thats what i always thought as well. when i first got it and posted up about it on the heavy equip section of lawnsite there was a similar discussion of axle ratings vs. axle+tongue weight to get the entire gvwr. the slight majority preferred the tongue weight b/c it gives a truer rating of what the trailer can haul regardless of what is pulling it.

my asv is about 10K and thats the heaviest thing ill carry on a regular basis. my pickup is almost 9K lbs but if i carry anything heavier it will go behind a bigger truck.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We tow our skid steers usually with a 5500 since it is not worth getting stopped by the officials just to find something.


----------

